# A rider dented my car door



## why driving uber (May 30, 2017)

A rider dented my car door. I reported to uber and the uber insurance company denied to pay for the damage because it was less than $1000 to cost. Now who will pay the repair cost for this damage. Rider? Please advise.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

Some others can chime in here but usually this doesn't go over well with Uber from what I've read a few times on here.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Unless you can take the rider to small claims court, you're probably paying out of pocket for the repairs.


----------



## why driving uber (May 30, 2017)

The uber said that they will not release rider's personal information. In order to take them court I need their name and address etc. Thank you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You should have gotten the pax information at the scene of the incident. Call the policd if necessary. This is considered part of your comprehensive coverage, maybe under vandalism, you may be able to get it covered by your personal insurance for less than your standard deductible without a ding in your rate. Say it happened after you got back from the grocery store.


----------



## why driving uber (May 30, 2017)

My personal Insurance will not cover this. In this case can I go small court claim suing the uber?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

why driving uber said:


> My personal Insurance will not cover this. In this case can I go small court claim suing the uber?


I had this once or twice when i was an independent cabbie, i filed a claim on my commercial comprehensive coverage and the deductible was like $100 back then.

Your pretty much SOL because your under insured for this gig.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

why driving uber said:


> A rider dented my car door. I reported to uber and the uber insurance company denied to pay for the damage because it was less than $1000 to cost. Now who will pay the repair cost for this damage. Rider? Please advise.


Welcome to the world of using your personal car as a taxi.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

why driving uber said:


> My personal Insurance will not cover this. In this case can I go small court claim suing the uber?


You can take Uber to small claims court if you want, chances for success may be slim.

You can try to find an attorney friend that would write a professional letter to Uber demanding the contact information of the pax, threatening law suit if not provided. Then you can take them to small claims court.

Why won't your personal insurance cover it? Dent repair should be covered by comprehensive coverage and may have a lower deductible then standard collision claim.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Small claims ( at least where I'm from) is trivial, the real hurdle comes in executing the claim. I discovered this the hard way when I was a small business owner. Happily skipping out of the courthouse after the small claims action, only to discover the nearly impossible task of actually collecting my claim awarded in the following weeks.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Did pax purposely dent door by punching or kicking the door or did it happen in the normal course of business when pax opened the door?


----------



## CODenver26 (Jan 3, 2016)

Back story please!



phillipzx3 said:


> Welcome to the world of using your personal car as a taxi.


Right!!
I rarely do Lyft now. People are shit these days.


----------

